
Hackers Are Selling a Critical Zoom Zero-Day Exploit for $500k - mandliya
https://www.vice.com/en_us/article/qjdqgv/hackers-selling-critical-zoom-zero-day-exploit-for-500000
======
luxuryballs
Yeah but is anybody buying Zoom zero-day exploits?

~~~
kerng
Seems something government agencies around the world would like to have (for
both. offense and defense)

~~~
zeroimpl
It would only serve as defense if governments used zoom. Aren’t most banning
it?

~~~
kerng
Probably, because having such insights informs banning it.

